# Hearing protection/amplification



## TurkeyDreamer (Nov 17, 2019)

Years of insult to my eardrums is starting to catch up with me. To those under 40 reading this...please realize that, sooner or later, hearing loss and tinnitus will surface if you don’t protect your hearing now. 

Can anyone recommend some of the top hearing enhancer/noise suppressors to use while hunting and shooting? At this time, I’m willing to spend whatever to obtain a top quality product (but not willing to spend $7000+ for hearing aids which do not offer any noise protection). Thanks.


----------



## lampern (Nov 17, 2019)

Walker razor electronic muffs


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 17, 2019)

I bought these and wore them once to hunt.  I heard things I haven't heard in years, and it helped me enjoy the hunt a lot.  The only problem I had was getting down on the stock well for a shot, because of the bulk.  And with these, I could tell somewhat the direction the sound was coming from.

They were $98 delivered on Amazon.


*Walker's Game Ear Ultimate Power Muff Quads with AFT/Electric*


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Nov 17, 2019)

I tried the walker power quads years ago before I had hearing loss, and found the amplified sound artificial. The close up sounds were too loud and I couldn’t hear distant sounds any better. And, as noted, the ear muffs don’t enable proper cheek weld on the gun stick. 

Anybody familiar with these:

https://www.opticsplanet.com/otto-engineering-noizebarrier-micro.html


----------



## Lilly001 (Nov 17, 2019)

I had my Audioligist make me a custom fit pair so they are comfortable to wear.
They are great. They don't cut off at noise, they just reduce it to a safe level.
I love the amplified hearing I get. 
I hear noises that I had forgot about.
They cost me about 600.00 about 10 years ago and my Audioligist is a close friend so I'm sure she gave them to me at cost.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 18, 2019)

https://www.samsclub.com/p/alpha-muff-360-quad-hearing-protection/prod13860161?xid=plp_product_1_1


----------



## krizia829 (Nov 18, 2019)

I've never used mine while hunting but at the range I always take my Howard Leight muffs. I've had them for about 3 years and have never had an issue with them. I can hear conversations from the other side of the line and when a shot goes off, it shuts it fast. It takes getting used to but it definitely helps


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback so far. Seems most of you utilize the ear muffs as opposed to in the ear electronic noise suppressors. 

I’ve found some on line reviews. Still interested if anyone has tried the in the ear type in the several hundred dollar range.


----------



## Nerf Warrior (Nov 18, 2019)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far. Seems most of you utilize the ear muffs as opposed to in the ear electronic noise suppressors.
> 
> I’ve found some on line reviews. Still interested if anyone has tried the in the ear type in the several hundred dollar range.



My wife got me some from walmart several years ago. They worked like they were suppose to. I did notice that a squirrel sounded like an elephant coming through the woods.  They didn't cost much and They were the only set I had ever used so I don't have anything to compare them to.  I let my father in law use them to see if he wanted to spend money on hearing aids, he wore them for a while and took them out saying he couldn't stand them buzzing all the time. Found out the buzzing he was hearing was the refrigerator running.


----------



## Lilly001 (Nov 18, 2019)

Like I inferred, check with an audiologist.
Mine are molded to my ear and use hearing aid batteries.
I’ve worn mine all day long on occasion and have even fallen asleep with them in.
I can adjust the volume, so it can replicate normal ambient conditions or be turned up to hear ALL the noise.
It did take two trips, one for the mold and one for the fitting.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Nov 18, 2019)

Lilly...thanks. I didn’t mean to discredit your first reply. I was just soliciting if anyone else had tried non-custom electronic inserts. That way I would have some comparison opinions from someone not trying to sell me something. 

I actually do have an audiology follow up appt on Friday. I’ll see what else he suggests.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Nov 18, 2019)

Nerf Warrior said:


> Found out the buzzing he was hearing was the refrigerator running.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 18, 2019)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far. Seems most of you utilize the ear muffs as opposed to in the ear electronic noise suppressors.
> 
> I’ve found some on line reviews. Still interested if anyone has tried the in the ear type in the several hundred dollar range.


There is a reason that good hearing aids cost so much.I tried the relatively cheap ones,and they didn't last long.They also don't have the quality sound that the good ones have,and they don't have much of a warranty.

If I had known when I was young what I know now,I would have worn hearing protection when operating a chainsaw,shooting guns,and standing in front of amplifiers,etc...


----------



## Lilly001 (Nov 19, 2019)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> Lilly...thanks. I didn’t mean to discredit your first reply. I was just soliciting if anyone else had tried non-custom electronic inserts. That way I would have some comparison opinions from someone not trying to sell me something.
> 
> I actually do have an audiology follow up appt on Friday. I’ll see what else he suggests.


No offense taken.
I just thought that maybe I wasn’t clear that mine were in the ear.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Nov 24, 2019)

Just an update. I had my follow up appt with the audiologist Friday. I decided against the traditional hearing aids which offered tinnitus masking...mainly because (fortunately) I don’t really have that much hearing loss and it was just too aggravating trying to fool with.  I wasnt given any other acceptable option (such as custom inserts as Lilly mentioned). So...I decided to go with the Otto Noize barrier. I’ll try to give an update at some point. I can see these being a very good option for shooting ducks and even for turkey hunting. At this point, they are worth the cost to me. 

Again, to those of you younger than 30, please use hearing protection as much as possible. That includes shooting guns, using high powered equipment, and going to concerts.


----------



## Buckhead (Nov 25, 2019)

Let us know how you like the Otto Noize plugs.  Been looking at options myself.  Have tinnitus in my left ear, trying to maintain what I’ve got.  Getting old sux.


----------



## Buck70 (Nov 25, 2019)

When I first got my hearing aids, I kept hearing a scraping noise every time I turned my head. It was the back of my neck rubbing against my shirt collar. You hear things you haven't heard in years.


----------



## RedHills (Nov 25, 2019)

Buckhead said:


> Getting old sux.



For sure..but here's a twist. I was older when I could finally afford fixn a problem I'd had since my mid 30's. I'd forgot what noises paper crumbling on a desk or pn in a toilet made


----------



## Heathern (Nov 27, 2019)

Not to derail this thread, but here is another tip to greatly reduce hearing loss as you age:

Always wear hearing protection when running a lawnmower, string trimmer, or leaf blower.  Those machines are not extremely loud, and running them for a short time without hearing protection won't damage your ears much.  But running them for an hour or so, really will degrade your hearing, over time.

Because I almost always use ear plugs when I work on the yard, I am not one of those guys in his 50's that is always saying, "huh"?  My hearing remains superb.  Now, I wish I could have done something to keep my eyesight from degrading, though.

And not using hearing protection does not make you a tough guy.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Nov 30, 2019)

Made it back home today after thanksgiving travel. Found this had arrived...


Review to follow when time allows.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Jan 17, 2021)

Long overdue update:

I really like these hearing protectors! The case in itself is awesome...very sturdy and it holds a charge for a very long time. Even after sitting sometimes for months without a charge, I haven’t seen it drop below 70% capacity. 

The ease of use is incredible. You can truly insert the ear plugs and forget about them. I do wish there was a medium setting for ambient sound: the two settings are more like “a little below normal” and “a lot more amplification than normal”. 

Regardless, this product is well worth its cost this duck season. Shotgun blasts from my own shells and those from nearby shooters are not even the slightest bit loud. I can still hear the whistling of the woodies and even the wing beats of the ones approaching silently. 

I highly recommend this product for anyone wanting this type of hearing protection. If you only need hearing protection once or twice a year to zero in your rifle, just use something simple. But, if you spend time shotgunning or want to have something that you can position and forget about it, this may be exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Maysport (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback on these! I haven't heard of Otto but like their design of the Noizebarrier Micro.

I have had the Soundgear Instantfit in-ear electronic plugs.  They were about $100-$150 less than the Otto's with a Pheasant Forever discount code, if you are a member.  However, I had one mess up and had to go through an involved return procedure to get it replaced - required an audiologist to send it in, etc. I then lost one and they wouldn't sell a single one with a discount.  I bought another and now it is messing up, cycling on and off, and they won't replace it under warranty as it is just over a year old. They work well at dampening shotgun blasts and amplifying sound when they work, but are just like an expensive foam ear plug when they don't!  The have a 2-note tone after insertion to let you know they are turning on. Listening to the tone turn on and off for hours is very annoying! I only wear them a few times a year hunting, and don't abuse them.  But, they are small and use #10 hearing aid batteries.  These are a pain to change out in the dark of a duck blind.  I think because the Soundgear are the shape and size of pencil eraser that inserting and removing the batteries can cause them to flex and not hold up compared to the rechargeable feature of the Otto's.  Soundgear is advertising a 'Phantom' model that is larger and sits outside of the ear canal, but it won't even be available until summer and will be $1000+.

I like that the Otto Micro's are rechargeable and don't have quite the small size of the Soundgear Instafits.  This should allow them to hold up longer. Based on your review of the Otto Micro's, I'm going to have to try them.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Feb 22, 2021)

Maysport said:


> Thanks for the feedback on these! I haven't heard of Otto but like their design of the Noizebarrier Micro. I like that the Otto Micro's are rechargeable and don't have quite the small size of the Soundgear Instafits.  This should allow them to hold up longer. Based on your review of the Otto Micro's, I'm going to have to try them.



I’m confident you will be pleased. I used mine again this weekend to fire multiple rounds from my AR 15 and they continue to impress. I’m also glad to know that my review has helped someone else. Best wishes!! Report back and give me your own feedback.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 5, 2021)

lampern said:


> Walker razor electronic muffs


This.

I have used their original game ears for years.

The razor model is much better for putting your face on a rifle stock.

I call them bionic ears.

They work great.

It will make a squirrel running through the woods sound like a pack of rhinos.


----------



## LTFDretired (Jun 7, 2021)

Check out Costco for real hearing aids a lot cheaper than many places. Too many years of FD and gun hunting took its toll on me, for those more fortunate the Howard Leight Electronic Muffs was helpful.


----------



## Maysport (Aug 11, 2021)

TurkeyDreamer said:


> I’m confident you will be pleased. I used mine again this weekend to fire multiple rounds from my AR 15 and they continue to impress. I’m also glad to know that my review has helped someone else. Best wishes!! Report back and give me your own feedback.



The Otto NoizeBarrier Micro's have a small piece that sits outside the ear.  Although small, do you find it interferes with gun fit - your stock touches it when mounting, etc.?  I'm wondering about these vs. Axil GS Extreme: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Axil GS Extreme  They use USB for charging, which isn't as convenient, but fit is more important. 

I'm also wondering if anyone has used the new Tetra hearing protection:  Tetra.  They are pricey.

Thanks for any feedback on this!


----------



## LTFDretired (Aug 13, 2021)

I use Howard Leigh’s. In the range and hunting. They won’t break the bank fir sure


----------

